# Phrag QF Leina’ala first bloom



## Michael Bonda (Feb 29, 2020)

My Phrag. QF Leina’ala (Conchiferum X Incan Treasure) first bloom opened. My quest for a Phrag. Schroederae look a like with kovachii continues.........


----------



## troy (Feb 29, 2020)

This is in my top 4 favorite phrag hybrids, what a beauty!!! Very nice!!! I enjoy looking at it!!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you. Can I ask what are the other three......maybe I’ll search and add them to my list too.....


----------



## troy (Feb 29, 2020)

You already have 1 included in your hybrid, Inca treasure, the other phyllis bailey & kovachii, I can't grow any of those because everyday my temps reach 88°f. I do enjoy looking at them though


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 29, 2020)

Cahaba Phyllis Bailey is also in my list!


----------



## abax (Feb 29, 2020)

Beautiful flower and nicely grown. Have you
contacted Tom at Fox Valley or Marilyn at Windy
Hill about your search schroderae?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes. Thanks. I am waiting for 2 from Rob at Littlefrogfarm.com


----------

